#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  house for sale in Hang Dong

## robbo

3 bedroom, 1 and 3/4 bathrooms,with master suite.
Gated moo baan, Large block at 152 sq.wah, lovely garden with fish pond.
Fully furnished, western style kitchen, oven and microwave.
Tile and Parquet floor throughout, full window coverings with 3 air con units and a ceiling fan in the living room, laundry is covered and includes washing machine
Full security windows and doors
Pm with e mail address for photos and initial contact
3 million baht is the asking price which is well under market value
this is a lovely house.

----------

